# Fancy candy/candied fruit jars



## georgeoj (Jun 6, 2012)

My wife, Shirley, started collecting these a couple of years ago. Here are a few from her collection.
 George


----------



## coreya (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful jars, hard to find and worth a pretty penny to!!!!![][][]


----------



## botlguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice, nice, nice George. I have seen the drawings in the Red Book but not any real pictures of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 6, 2012)

beauties...love that amethyst..


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2012)

What were they for?


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess I should have read the title to the post...Brain Fart...[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> My wife, Shirley, started collecting these a couple of years ago. Here are a few from her collection.
> George


 
 Hi'ya George,

 The love of great glass sure runs in your family. Please tell Shirley she's got wonderful taste in candy jars. I love the lantern with the roping.

 Are they 4 or 5 inches tall? Are they ground? I'd sure like to see more pictures, especially some lid shots.

 Thanks for showing us.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 7, 2012)

Shirley says, Thanks![]
 The smaller jars (pint?) are +/- six inches tall and the larger ones are seven inches tall but much larger in diameter. The amethyst jar is a smooth lip. The others are all ground. The lips on these are all good with a couple of lid chips. Chips are a real problem with these clear candy jars just like with clear fruit (canning) jars. The glass to glass threads is also part of the problem.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 7, 2012)

Second picture.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

> Shirley says, Thanks![]


 
 Hey George,

 We owe you and she the thanks for showing these to us.

 Any maker information on them?




From.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are really nice jars....I have never given them that much attention before..but ya bet I will now....as with others have said...Thanks for showing them....

      dygger60


----------

